# Replacment window (polyplastic)



## hampsterracing

I am sure i am not the first to damage a window :frown2:

but i managed to smash the corner off of one on a tree in france last summer. it glued back together and is watertight but a bit unsightly.

2010 mooveo c7 

V-x/b polyplastic
roxite pmma
43R-001745

roughly 1255 x 595


any recomends for a good supplier ?


----------



## mcpezza

I just Googled 45R-001745 and a few options are available. eBay listing has one for a Hobby with a photo of the info you have supplied.


----------



## hampsterracing

Thanks

this seems to just be the type of plastic  (colour etc)

lots come up using this number but all different styles and sizes


----------



## paulmold

http://www.eeco-ltd.com/

Will make to pattern.


----------



## Mrplodd

The cost of the "Genuine" item will probably give you a heart attack !!!! 

Andy


----------



## jiwawa

That's the same number as the one I was trying to find, though a different size.

I was recommended [email protected] as a place to go for all sorts of bits and pieces. Although they tried very hard they weren't able to help in the end.

Actually the custom-made sounds a better bet as the windows will have faded with time and if you put a new one alongside old ones I'm sure they'll look different colours.

Good luck with it.


----------

